# Tire dealer tells me 3 of 4 wheels are bent



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

On my new 2013 I replaced a couple tires and the tire dealer tells me 3 of the 4 wheels are "bent" I agree some curb rash but I feel nothing as far as vibration and car rides smooth just a little road noise I am thinking because I have "newer" tires and need to be broken in. I was looking at replacing the curb "rashed" wheels with used wheels from a salvage yard but don't know about replacing all 4. I really think the tire dealer just didn't want to work on my car? ! Def need a 2nd opinion.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ask another shop for an opinion. We couldn't tell you without seeing the car. Sometimes they will balance out ok. I bent one almost flat on one side on my Volvo where I slid and hit a curb in the snow. It balanced out until 75 mph. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Find someone with a Hunter GSP9700 and insist that your wheels/tires be tested on it. 

GSP9700 Locator


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

You are at a bit of a loss since the tire shop did not define 'bent'.

In this case, it can be axial or radial run out.....

Radial run out would be a situation, with the wheel on a balancing machine or installed on the car, where the rim would run side to side as the wheel turns.
Axial run out would be a description of a dented rim, visable as it turns looking at the outer or inner (or both) bead areas.

For a street car, (as opposed to track usage), radial run out, within reason, is not detrimental and does not necessarily need to be addressed.
Axial run out, that is not visable and allows bead sealing and balancing, also does not require attention.

I wouldn't be surprised to find 90% of street driven daily cars have one or the other (or both) types of run out since all it takes is a good pothole hit to create the situation.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

My ECO had one wheel bent for years. I hit a huge pothole on I-70 during a downpour and bent that wheel. Never had issues with it.


----------



## mechguy78 (Jun 6, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Find someone with a Hunter GSP9700 and insist that your wheels/tires be tested on it.
> 
> GSP9700 Locator


This is the balancer I use at work. If there is an issue with the wheel or tire it will find it. The whole assembly gets measured under load, and then the wheel can be measured (tire still installed). The Hunter will then show the tire, wheel, and assembly measurements. Depending on the programed limits, it will ask for the tire to be repositioned, different wheel/tire combo, or wheel or tire replacement based on the individual wheel and tire measurements.

I have yet to find a wheel that has zero runout, even on brand new wheels(my primary dealings). As long as the runout is within reason you'll be fine. Aluminum wheels are more picky than steelies are which is why they have a lower limit for runout (.030" compared to .050"). I have seen wheels balance and ride fine above these limits, but it is rare, as the tire will follow the wheel as far as runout is concerned.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

FYI guys I was off work today and since I had a couple of wheels with someone severe curb rash, I decided to search the internet and found 2 wheels off a 2014 LT for $75 ea. from a salavage yard bought them and had them installed and to my delight that seemed to do the "trick" and killed the road noise. I guess now if I want I can buy a used tire and have a full sized spare?


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I buy and sell wheels on the side, mostly truck wheels. I can spot a bent wheel pretty easily. Sometimes I don't see it until tire is dismounted. I also find that a wheel sometimes splits when bent. I generally scrap them when any bends. Costs too much to ship a bent wheel or any wheel then may not be useable. I would say about 10-15% of wheels I buy may be bent. Three of four wheels being bent seems a bit extreme. If the tires are off it is much easier to see the bent wheels. Oh I only buy aluminum wheels most of the time, trying to sell a steel wheel is difficult unless someone wants them for snow tires.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I was looking at one of the wheels I replaced and it had a bunch of weights in it(more than I ever seen before on a wheel) So guess all is well! and got rid of all the curb rash on the other wheel around rim and on spokes.


----------

